# Looking for aviator chest plans



## PTownSubbie (Mar 6, 2009)

OK. Maybe not an aviator chest but something along those lines. I am looking for inspiration to build a chest for my boss that is retiring after 30 years of Naval Service as an Aviator.

I am looking for a flip top chest. Sort of like a treasure chest. Likely rounded on the top. Plans are to make it so he can put his flight suit, helmet and other collectables in it for storage.

Does anyone have any pictures or plans of a chest that may work?

Fred


----------



## Deadhead Derek (Dec 15, 2008)

this is a chest I am making for a time capsule, though smaller than I would think you would need. the top is ripped on the widest strip that will allow for the radius to be planed out of it, on a 9 degree bevel, and glued up on forms. the inlay on the top is cut in by hand, but a radiused base could be made for a router or dremel. the sides are dovetailed, and they will be covered by columns on the exterior that also have feet to them. rough dimension on this one are 21 long 13 wide and 9 tall.


----------



## PTownSubbie (Mar 6, 2009)

Derek,

That is definately along the lines of what I am looking for. Is it difficult to create the curvature on the top? That is really the only section that I am concerned with. I have done enough other woodwoorking to be able to create the rest.

Did you build this from plans or just trial and error?

Thanks for any info on how to build a curved top....

Fred


----------



## Deadhead Derek (Dec 15, 2008)

the top was a series of strips cut at 1 3/16ths I think, with a bevel on both sides built to a template on the bench to figure the angle. The strips were milled to 5/16ths thick. with a bigger chest, thicker stock would be a good idea, and might even give you the ability to spline the strips. make a form of the outside of the barrel for glue up and clamping. I hand planed the top to the radius, taking the high points of the strips off, though a square pad sander could get you close, and then a scraper for final.think ahead on your hinge choice, as the radius wont allow for much in the way of screws for a blind hinge, which is why I made decorative wooden ones as glue ons. The radius was established by using the golden mean on the length after the required width was established, and from that width, the height was G.M'd from it as well. the apex plus the desired height at the side walls gave me my arch.


----------



## Al B Cuttn Wud (Oct 14, 2007)

Shoot me an email, I've got some pictures I can send you of a really nice [email protected]


----------



## AZ Termite (Dec 20, 2008)

PT, you might look at http://www.meiselwoodhobby.com
they have quite a few different chest plans. Hope this helps.


----------



## Al B Cuttn Wud (Oct 14, 2007)

Fred,
Already sent you the link but thought I would add on here in case anyone else was looking for plans.

http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=431&filter=chest


----------



## Deadhead Derek (Dec 15, 2008)

Al B Cuttn Wud said:


> Fred,
> Already sent you the link but thought I would add on here in case anyone else was looking for plans.
> 
> http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=431&filter=chest


that's a cool looking chest, thanks for posting that


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

Al B Cuttn Wud said:


> Fred,
> Already sent you the link but thought I would add on here in case anyone else was looking for plans.
> 
> http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=431&filter=chest


That is quite interesting. You could scale that to just about any size you wanted.

George


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

PTownSubbie said:


> OK. Maybe not an aviator chest but something along those lines. I am looking for inspiration to build a chest for my boss that is retiring after 30 years of Naval Service as an Aviator.
> 
> I am looking for a flip top chest. Sort of like a treasure chest. Likely rounded on the top. Plans are to make it so he can put his flight suit, helmet and other collectables in it for storage.
> 
> ...


That is quite a nice idea.

A lot more unique and useful that then ubiquitous shadow box for medals.

One of the unique gifts that I received when I retired from the Air was a rocking chair. Does not take much imagination to understand the significance of that.

George


----------

